

Dear Klout, This Is How You Measure Influence - kjhughes
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/21/science-social-contagion-klout/

======
phant0ms
Klout is the most ridiculous thing ever. Sure, it helps you visibly notice who
could be considered an influencer, but the scoring system is completely messed
up and the topics you're authoritative on can be completely off base with no
mention at all.

